# the new, Lifepak 15



## Tal (Apr 4, 2009)

Medtronic published a photo of the new Lifepak (15)

between its features:
Strong LCD screen visable even in bright sunlight
faster and advenced 12 lead option
ETCo2
Lithium-ion bat for up to 6 hours work

they didnt mention any data about its weight, I sure hope it will be lighter







for more: http://www.medgadget.com/archives/2009/03/us_paramedics_get_new_monitoring_gadget.html


----------



## traumateam1 (Apr 4, 2009)

-drools- Maybe one day... :unsure:


----------



## PapaBear434 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tal said:


> Medtronic published a photo of the new Lifepak (15)
> 
> between its features:
> Strong LCD screen visable even in bright sunlight
> ...



What?  You too good to lug around seventy pounds plus a jump bag?  What are you, a commie?


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 4, 2009)

I sure hope it comes out soon.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you really think MDA will invest in those? Maybe 1 or 2 for Tzahal, but beyond that, they only invest in technolgy they develop themselves. 
For the medics I work with, I hope this thing comes out soon.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Search Is Your Friend*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9820&highlight=lifepak&page=2

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9828&highlight=lifepak


----------

